# Abu Dhabi job offer - advice



## lujzik (Nov 25, 2011)

Hi, I would like to ask you for an advice. my husband got job offer in Abu Dhabi and yearly housing allowance of 170,000 and car allowance of 30,000. 
Is this a good offer? We have a 1 year old daughter and we would like to have nice, furnished accommodation in good location - at least 2 bedrooms (family oriented, with garden/park, something where I don't have to be too worried of her...) Do you think we can find anything for that amount? What is the best location?
and what about car allowance? is it enough?
And what are the monthly avarage costs for family like us - with 1 young kid? (excluding house and car).
Thank you very much for your advices.


----------



## husniha (Nov 28, 2011)

Hai, seeking advise from forumers here. How is working life & living in abu dhabi? Im in dilemma of whether to accept offer that ive got from ADCO. The package seems to be ok to me but one think im worried is my kids. I ve learnt weather overthere is hot & good school is difficult to get. I have 2 boys -8 & 5 yrs old. Any Advise pls


----------

